# Where to buy semi loads of wood in Central Michigan



## janderson (Sep 14, 2011)

Does any memebers know of anyone that delivers semi loads of firewood in the central michigan area near Alma? I am looking to buy 10 to 20 cords of hard wood to run in my wood stove and I have cash! I am looking to make the purchase within the next week or 2, if anyone can let me know I would greatly appreciate it.

email [email protected]
phone 989-235-6609


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey J, welcome to AS. Plenty of helpful people and hours of information to be had.

Here is a thread from a member not too far from you from last year about delivery of semi load of logs. My sense is this is freshly cut and not properly seasoned for this years burning.

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/157338.htm

Good luck and welcome from a fellow Michigander!


----------



## CJ1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lutke Forrest Products. Call and see if he will deliver that far down.
CJ


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 14, 2011)

*Where to buy semi loads of wood in central mi.*

+1 on Lutke Lake city mi.


----------



## revver6 (Sep 14, 2011)

*semi loads of wood*

Give Norman Wood Products a call at 989-539-1375 or 989-404-0185. They are located in Harrison, MI. Hope this helps.


----------



## janderson (Sep 14, 2011)

*Log Companies*

Thank you for the input thus far, it's been a great help.

So far I have gotten 3 quotes

1) Cox "The Wood Guy"-Luther Area $1,400 all oak= 10 Full Cord , Average 10" Dia.
2) Miller Logging Inc. - Harrison Area $1,650 mixed= 20 Full Cord , Average between 3"-27" dia.
$1,850 all oak= 20 Full Cord , same as above
3) Lutke Forest Products - Manton Area $1,800 mixed= 20 Full COrd , was told that load could be all one species of hardwood or a mixture depending what job they are on. , Ave. 4"-8" dia.

I do live a ways from most of these guys so the prices will likely vary if you are closer to them than I am. 

Waiting to hear from
1) Doyle Forest Products - Paris Area

2) Chris Muma Forest Products - Gladwin Area
$1,600 mixed 20 full cord load - Green
$1,800 mixed 20 full cord load - seasoned
6-8 week lead time
3) Fahl Forest Products - Mancelona Area
out of supply, may not have any before winter
4) Norman Wood Products - Harrison Area
Waiting to talk to owner tonight
5) Chad Springer Forestry Products - Reed City Area

I am not the type that calls 15 guys expecting to find ever lower figures, but being in the construction field I know all to well that you have to call 3 times as many as your looking to get prices from sine 2/3 rd's never call you back. I am looking for log sizes 6" to 14" and avaliability. It would be great to find some that's a yr. or so old, so it's had time to dry, but giving the time of year, that's not likely. I know quite a few poeple that are looking for a wood supplier for this season and next and to keep a reliable supplier. I am really surprised that i have not been able to find anyone near gratiot or montcalm county that will deliver logs, but I guess wood isn't as abundant in this area. I will update when I hear back on more pricing.


----------



## shelbythedog (Sep 15, 2011)

Weber (Chad) Timber c (989) 289-0769 or (989) 644-8829 (Mount Pleasant area)

Noble (Tom) Logging c (989) 506-3620 or (989) 644-3254 (Weidman)

Kevin Clare (989) 621-5953 This guy never called me back, but was recommended by the saw shop in Mount Pleasant.

Kirk Cameron (989) 426-3439 (Gladwin)


----------



## shelbythedog (Sep 15, 2011)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> Hey J, welcome to AS. Plenty of helpful people and hours of information to be had.
> 
> Here is a thread from a member not too far from you from last year about delivery of semi load of logs. My sense is this is freshly cut and not properly seasoned for this years burning.
> 
> ...


 
Definitely, no way you could have burned what I had delivered back in December 2010 during the 2010/2011 season. I'm ready to burn it this year though!


----------



## janderson (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Shelbythedog, I will be calling these guys shortly. I will post how they come out.

Currrently I am finding that the price for mixed hardwood is running $60 to $90 a full cord depending on travel distance. Muma is one of the few I have found that still have seasoned wood avaliable, but it will cost extra, but still a good price I believe at $1,800 for 20 full cord, but it's a 6 to 8 week lead time!


----------



## CJ1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Muma is good peeps, forgot about him. You can also call J&S logging out of lake city and see what they have. Next time I see him I will ask for you also. CJ


----------



## camr (Sep 15, 2011)

Big thumbs up for Chris Muma. Dealings go back 20+ years. Never a disappointment.


----------



## tooljim (Sep 28, 2011)

*do's any one bring wood to lansing mi.*

my name is jim and im looking for some one that i can get logs from i have a chain saw and a splitter but would like to get full size tree logs so let me no email is [email protected] thank you jim


----------



## jamesconley1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

janderson said:


> Does any memebers know of anyone that delivers semi loads of firewood in the central michigan area near Alma? I am looking to buy 10 to 20 cords of hard wood to run in my wood stove and I have cash! I am looking to make the purchase within the next week or 2, if anyone can let me know I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> email [email protected]
> phone 989-235-6609


 
I bought 20 cords of bolts from a guy in Shelby. Delivered and dropped for $72.50 a cord, but a neighbor bought a load also and he that’s why it was so cheap. Check Craigslist; look in GR or Muskegon area. The longer the haul the more it will cost you. The wood is all fresh cut and some were 17"+ but I was real happy with the wood, I split it up in smaller pieces to dry faster and since I am gone for a month at a time it has to be manageable for the wife. Its was fast delivery with in 3-4 days of deal. I thought it was a real good deal.


----------

